# EMD Saturday 11th August



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

Steven

I will join you, but I will launch at 8.00. The fish sleep in up there, too cold early. :lol:

Fishing with soft plastics and spinnerbaits, no hard bodies.

See you there

cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

hey I might as well tag along too, not sure what time yet but ill be there at this stage

Lee


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm packed, ready to go, see ya up there, Steven.

Cheers


----------



## turley (May 16, 2006)

Pitty you boys have to keep making these EMD trips on a saturdays! I have most sundays off but work almost every saturday! Good luck tomorow boys!


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

im ready still got the yak on the roof and all the gear in the car from this afternoons excursion so ill see you guys there. not sure what time ill be there yet probly 7ish

Lee


----------

